# New to the board



## NEO-Motorsport (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello, 

New to the forum. Just saying hi. 

Building a S14 at the moment, figure it would be wise to come on to the forum to see what everyone is doing. 


Cheers, 

Wei.


----------

